# I need some help!!!



## Rustin99 (Jan 11, 2005)

I have an 87 Nissan Stanza GXE...automatic

My issues with it are the damn thing not starting...It ran fine, until I parked itr because I got a new truck...Now when I try to start it, it floods the engine too fast, you can smell alot of gas...here's what I have done.

new plugs, wires, cap, roter, drained gas tank,toyed with distributor... used octane booster, and still nothing I need some ideas I am exhausted of ideas....all it does is pretend like its gonna start.

Any help would be greatly appreciated
AIM me at Souparus99


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

starter, alternator, might need a bew fuel filter, fuel line clogged


----------

